# The Nicest O & W



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

this is indeed the nicest O & W watch.

someone has one?Reviews?

If they weren't so expensive....










the one i'm considering is this.Someone has it?










some advise?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

They are not expensive. They are a very good price for such a quality watch.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Expensive?I don't think so,good value watches


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

iloper said:


> this is indeed the nicest O & W watch.
> 
> someone has one?Reviews?
> 
> ...


My choice is the Mirage 111( see reviews!)

Check out the M series, and M65


----------



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

the M series are very nice.just too expensive for me...


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

................They are VERY cheap for the spec.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2004)

Expensive!









The O & W are incredibly good VFM.

If you look around at Swiss watches costing thousands you will see what good value they are.


----------



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

i know,but for a student like me...


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

There is a student like you that wants one?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)




----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)




----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)




----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I'm against cloning.









Or was it clowning?


----------



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

ha,ha,ha,ha,ha


----------

